# Advise on storm collars



## Treenoob (Sep 22, 2018)

hello to all,
Recently discovered that I had a leak coming down my chimney pipe( stainless double insulated 6 inch pipe/ 30 foot) and discovered that the calking has failed around my storm collar. Desided to use leak stopper( heavy tar plastic type material) I was wondering if it is safe to use as it says it’s combustible. Wasn’t sure how hot the exterior actually got up there. Any and all opinions and advise are greatly appreciated!


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2018)

Don't use that product on chimney pipe. Clean the seam well, then put on a generous bead of a good quality silicone adhesive sealant like GE Silicone II. Finger trowel it into the seam all the way around.


----------



## Sodbuster (Sep 23, 2018)

Treenoob said:


> hello to all,
> Recently discovered that I had a leak coming down my chimney pipe( stainless double insulated 6 inch pipe/ 30 foot) and discovered that the calking has failed around my storm collar. Desided to use leak stopper( heavy tar plastic type material) I was wondering if it is safe to use as it says it’s combustible. Wasn’t sure how hot the exterior actually got up there. Any and all opinions and advise are greatly appreciated!




I suspect the chimney is quite cool by the time the air exits the chimney. That being said I would have opted for a high temp silicone to reseal the storm collar.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2018)

It doesn't get hot enough to need high temp silicone. It's the weather it needs to stand up to. You want  a good adhesive bond and something that is designed for exposure to the elements and UV.


----------



## Treenoob (Sep 23, 2018)

Well I’m currently in the process of cleaning the small amount of tar off of the top of my chimney pipe and cut off the old storm collar. Going to replace the stone color now and going to tour the base of it to my  Metal roof and then silicone the top. Is this set up safe? Beginning to think that maybe I didn’t have to do any of this LOL


----------



## Treenoob (Sep 23, 2018)

Treenoob said:


> Well I’m currently in the process of cleaning the small amount of tar off of the top of my chimney pipe and cut off the old storm collar. Going to replace the stone color now and going to tour the base of it to my  Metal roof and then silicone the top. Is this set up safe? Beginning to think that maybe I didn’t have to do any of this LOL




Replace the storm collar**  going to tar the base**


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2018)

Treenoob said:


> Replace the storm collar**  going to tar the base**


Before starting, can you post some pictures of the current chimney flashing and storm collar?


----------



## Treenoob (Sep 23, 2018)

begreen said:


> Before starting, can you post some pictures of the current chimney flashing and storm collar?





The deed has been done, please let me know if this looks alright as I’ve never done this before.


----------



## Treenoob (Sep 23, 2018)

This is exactly what the other one looked like before removing it


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2018)

Without seeing the flashing before it got tar goobered it's hard to say whether the flashing was done correctly or not. Tarring is normally not needed on top.  Here is an Excel flashing install before the storm collar went on.


----------



## Treenoob (Sep 23, 2018)

Outstanding, however it wasn’t the flashing that was causing a leak, it was the storm collar( silicone seal had broken) I tatted the sh#t out of the bottom as well to prevent future snanaigans. Tarred the chimney, And was advised against it so I got a new collar and cleaned off majority of the tar around the pipe itself.  I’m just wondering if this looks safe to you guys?


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2018)

What compound was used to seal the storm collar?


----------



## Treenoob (Sep 23, 2018)

Begreen, it was GE weatherproof 100% silicone


----------



## bholler (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah i hate to see tar on flashing like that.  It doesnt hold up long and then gets tarred again and again.  Usually by the time we grt called to actually fix it there is an inch of tar built up on it and it takes a few hours to clean it off before we can even see what needs done.


----------



## Sodbuster (Sep 23, 2018)

Looks like you could benefit from a cricket to channel the water around your stack, so the tar and caulk don't have to do the brunt of the work.


----------



## Treenoob (Sep 23, 2018)

Yeah, if it isn’t broken, don’t plan on fixing it, the flashing has never given me issues. Just didn’t know the proper way to set up the storm collar.


----------



## Treenoob (Sep 25, 2018)

Sodbuster said:


> Looks like you could benefit from a cricket to channel the water around your stack, so the tar and caulk don't have to do the brunt of the work.




Buster, your saying to make a tar V?


----------



## bholler (Sep 25, 2018)

Treenoob said:


> Buster, your saying to make a tar V?


Lol


----------



## Sodbuster (Sep 25, 2018)

LOL, no sheet metal, although somewhere, you no know one exists. Reminds me of something you'd see on the Red Green show.


----------



## Treenoob (Sep 25, 2018)

bholler said:


> Lol



Thanks for the constructive criticism my man


----------



## bholler (Sep 25, 2018)

Treenoob said:


> Thanks for the constructive criticism my man


I already told you what i thought about the use of tar.  I thought you were joking.  I hope you were.


----------



## Sodbuster (Sep 25, 2018)

Treenoob, something like this, you would have to modify it to your application.


----------



## Sodbuster (Sep 25, 2018)

Well my computer skills suck, but you get the point, Treenoob.


----------



## bholler (Sep 25, 2018)

Sodbuster said:


> Well my computer skills suck, but you get the point, Treenoob.


Those work pretty well for snow.  But there are flashings with a bit of a cricket built in that helps with water also.  But no tar on it.


----------

